# How did you guys get your raws?



## Tomato D (Aug 28, 2017)

Since it can't post information of source here. So i'm curious how you get your supplier or provider? Is there any hidden website or source forum that i ddin't know.. lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey dork what's your wife's asshole and pussy look like? How's that for personal questions to complete strangers


----------



## stonetag (Aug 28, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Hey dork what's your wife's asshole and pussy look like? How's that for personal questions to complete strangers


And don't forget to send a picture of said asshole and pussy, hahaha!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2017)

Tomato D said:


> Since it can't post information of source here. So i'm curious how you get your supplier or provider? Is there any hidden website or source forum that i ddin't know.. lol



If you know the rules then why are you asking such a dumb question?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 28, 2017)

My mom always said that if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. I guess that's why I was always in trouble.


Dumbass


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 28, 2017)

I usually get your old lady drunk and she's down for it raw.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 28, 2017)

I go deep into the city and find the most gangster looking dude around and say "yo u got that raw son"

I've only been shot at once.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Aug 28, 2017)

I asked Santa Claus and he left them under the tree for me on Christmas.


----------

